# need help sorting out my mess of fish



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

As most of you know I made a big mistake in just choosing "pretty" fish not knowing what I was get so I need to sort some out. 
I have mbuna, haps, peacocks, tangs...lol ..Here is my list
assorted peacocks
red top zebra
electric yellow
chilumba trewavase
milomo (one)
venestus (one)
acei
lemon yellow (forget proper name)
chessboard krib
afra
zebra oblgnidens

kenyi , powder blue socolofi, and rustys. I plan on getting rid of these already
the tank is a 96 gallon bowfront. I do feed a VARIETY of foods and veggies. I am learning that I have a few fish with different feeding habits. Just wondering what to keep and whats a definite NO. all help apreciated


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

let us know which type of tank you want since you have mbuna, haps, peacocks, tangs... etc I only know about mbuna I have 0 experience mixing with other lakes or types.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

the reason it is a bad idea to mix lake malawi cichlids with fish from lake tangyinika or lake victoria is that they are separate lakes and the fish language means different things to fish from different lakes. so other people on these forums say the misunderstandings can lead to escalated violence.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

this is my problem, i love them ALL,. haha
I really love the peacocks, trewavase, yellow labs, chessboard kribs, and def do not want to part with my zebra oblgnidens


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

are you currently having aggression issues?I have heard of unusual mixes work.if you could add another tank? be able to separate them out better.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the tank dimensions excluding the bow?

Lemon yellow and electric yellow are trade names for Labidochromis caeruleus 'Lions Cove'.

What Lake Tang fish do you have? Which Afra species? Which species of peacocks? Are there female peacocks?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure if I understand by fish language.

I have success in mixing fish from different lakes. To me the dietary needs is one of the criterias. Secondly, tank size is up there too.

You really do not want to mix herbivore with carnivores.

Aggression - dictated by size of your tank. Haps get quite large and need room to swim. Some Mbunas will get aggressive towards any fish, will be worse if tank size is not big enough for other fish to swim away.

Like Iggy's question, we have to start with your tank size.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

Cynotilapia Afra , sorry no tangs messed up, my chessboard kribenis i beleive is lake victoria, and the peacocks where sold under assorted and all very colorful so Im assuming males...23in. high 50.in width


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

chopsteeks said:


> Not sure if I understand by fish language.
> 
> Like Iggy's question, we have to start with your tank size.


maybe it is a myth but i have read posts on here where people claim the african cichlids use different body signals to communicate with each other from the different lakes. have read that can cause aggression issues. i have only kept lake malawi mbuna so i dont know from personal experience if or which african cichlids can or should be mixed together from different lakes.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

There are many different species referred to as Cynotilapia Afra. Do you know which one? What's it look like?

How many do you have of each species?


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

sorry, afra is Cynotilapia Afra 
Afra Cobue Orange Back 
I have about two of each speacies, only 1 milomo and 1 venestus...peacocks 8


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gotcha. From your photo on the 'Rate your tank' thread it looks like you have corner tank. Is it only 3 sides?


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

yes, sorry im so difficult...it is a corner tank 3 sides


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well a corner tank is a tricky one. Really not suited for Malawi fish. You've been pretty active on the forum since you've joined and undoubtedly read plenty of 'stocking a tank' posts.

As you know, you're all over the map with your fish. Some of which shouldn't be mixed if going for a good shot at a successful tank. It's tough to tell you what you should do. At this point you could just let things be and see what happens as they grow up. Or remove the majority of them as shoot for a male peacock/yellow lab tank. Or start from scratch and get rid of everything.

There's fish like the Nimbochromis and Placidochromis that will get far too large. Then there's the Red Top Zebras(these could be several different species) that command a large tank due to their high aggression.

Bottom line, no matter what route you take, buy a rectangular tank. Bigger the better. If you can do a 6 footer, then go for it. Even then, I'd choose stock wisely for the best chance at a successful tank. That would mean parting with fish you already own.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

There's fish like the Nimbochromis and Placidochromis that will get far too large. Then there's the Red Top Zebras(these could be several different species) that command a large tank due to their high aggression.

ok, I will remove these three 1st. As of lately I have been just watching and removing fish that get aggressive. Right now I have some chasing but not actual fighting.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Chasing is to be expected. Things are likely to escalate as they mature. Good luck Linda!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I took a look at various corner tanks in the 96G range (most were 92G) and the important dimension (along the walls) is 34". That is your biggest problem...this tank should be stocked like a 36" tank which is very limiting. I'd probably try keeping the peacocks, labs and zebra obligidens since you like it. You might be able to get away with 12 fish if you choose peaceful peacocks. I'd lose the trewavasae as they are ideally kept in a longer tank and are on the aggressive side.


----------

